# Wiggy Solenoid Tester



## WannabeApprentice (Apr 30, 2010)

Any suggestions on the one I should need/want? Klein's Wiggy, Knopp's K60 or Ideal's VolCon? Any others? What are you guys using?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

WannabeApprentice said:


> Any suggestions on the one I should need/want? Klein's Wiggy, Knopp's K60 or Ideal's VolCon? Any others? What are you guys using?


 
Same Klein I've had for 20 years


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a 1984 vintage Ideal Voltcon with resistor probes works fine and a Knopp K60 works fine. I also have a OOOOOOOOOld Square D Wiggy around here someplace that also still works.
the Knopp is CAT III rated . The Ideal and Square D were made before all that started.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

My everyday voltage tester is an Ideal. 61 065. I also have a Wiggy, in my spare kit, and a Duspol (german) they are all old, but work great. Just Like Me.:laughing:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Same Klein I've had for 20 years


Good lord, you ever heard of CAT ratings?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Zog said:


> Good lord, you ever heard of CAT ratings?


Zog, we don't have time for all this safety stuff.


----------



## WannabeApprentice (Apr 30, 2010)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> .
> tee Knopp is CAT III rated . The Ideal and Square D were made before all that started.


I assume I'm looking for something at least Cat III rated then?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

all of Ideal's wiggy's are CAT III


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I used to have a Square D 'Wiggy' but use one of these now:









Very popular for a lot of industrial guys down here and this tester is standard issue to all supply authority techs for polarity testing, also.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

You can order Wiggy's online from HD. Dad has the wiggy and I have an Ideal volcon.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Why only a Wiggy type? Anything against a low impedance electronic tester?


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I carried an Ideal wiggy for years, until my company truck was stolen about 5 years ago. I bought a model 12 Fluke for about the same money as a wiggy with the insurance money. I think I prefer it to the wiggy. I like having the ohm meter.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm partial to the Knopp K-60. They're pretty compact and the leads don't get all tangled up very much. Made in USA and affordable. I have a volcon too which I use quite a bit as well but I prefer the Knopp. Half the time when testing for continuity I use my Ideal clamp meter anyway.
I'd like to try a Duspol though, they look really nice.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

Zog said:


> Good lord, you ever heard of CAT ratings?


Can't win a Darwin award being safe.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Marcus said:


> I used to have a Square D 'Wiggy' but use one of these now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a manufacturer or a link to this one?


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

pjg said:


> Do you have a manufacturer or a link to this one?


Anybody have any info on it?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like a Duspol ! Can't tell the brand name ! :no:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I always liked the Volcon ... The continuity feature comes in handy at times..
Mind you they have been recalled a couple of times..

Cat Rateing? I would never use them on my cat.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Zog said:


> Good lord, you ever heard of CAT ratings?


 
I've got a ton of meters, and very seldom use the wiggy anymore:thumbsup:


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

I can't find a link to a online retailer - down here they are referred to as a 'Wibre' tester.

Can be found in a catalog here: http://www.cabac.com.au/shop/media/flipbook/CABACelectrical09/j/index.html

Just flick through to pages 4-5. Not sure if anyone sells them online but are pretty well available in suppliers & wholesalers here.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

I love my Knopp Wiggy. No bs stray voltage. No batteries to worry about.

Light, Vibration, and solenoid action when there is 0-240v


----------

